# Perdido river



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking for some advice about fishing the perdido river from where it meets perdido bay to south of hwy 90. Not looking for anyone's secret spot or honey hole just wondering the type of fish and techniques used in this area. Thanks you I know everyone on here is always very helpfull! There just isn't a lot of info out on this area


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

What do you like to fish for ? Bass , bream, catfish


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

I like all fishing figured the bass would be around structure near the banks do the redfish come up to the mouth of the river and are there any specks?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes there are reds & specks. During the winter months I use a chartreuse grub for the reds & a rootbeer colored grub for the specks


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome, that's what I was hoping to hear I am relocating across town and perdido bay and river is where I am going to fish now. I'm excited about fishing the area! Thank you


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I fish there quite a bit and I catch reds, bass and flounder on the $1 chartreusse spinner baits from Walmart. Also, at that price I'm not upset when I lose one. In fact you can probably find quite a few of mine around that area. Good luck maybe I'll see you out there; I'm in an older green Nitro bass boat with a *********** pole.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is that ramp on the west side below the 98 lillian bridge public?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes the ramp is public


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

The dollar spinning baits sound like a good idea I really like fishing with the gulp mullet on a jig head but I always lose some, hook hangs out real far and the tails always get bit off by smaller fish.


----------

